# Thinning out the "inheritance"



## ARSchmidt (Aug 27, 2017)

Over the years, my wife and I have been the recipients of cameras from friends and family members who have died or moved or just don't want them anymore. We're moving and downsizing and we just really don't want to lug this stuff around any more. Some of it is probably worthless. Some of it may only have nostalgic value (as in, "Oh, I had one of those. It was so cool!). Some might make good props or decoration. A couple items appear to have some potential value after a brief foray on eBay and Google search. Some of it may actually still be usable. I threw together a summary of items and sent it to a couple of local camera clubs and it was broadcast to members. I have gotten no response. I don't want to just junk the lot. I don't want to just foist it off on Goodwill or similar. I don't want to invest a lot of time posting individual items on eBay and/or forums. I had thought of just trucking it all out to the monthly antique market where I know there are a couple of dealers to see if they want to take it off my hands. Any hints, tips, suggestions, etc. will be appreciated.

Thanks,
Andy


----------



## vintagesnaps (Aug 27, 2017)

Is there a camera swap in your area? Or an antique market might be an idea, since this is such a diverse lot a dealer might be able to resell it more than any one person would want all of it. Some nice stuff there, and consigning it you may or may not get what you're asking but it would probably go to people who want it or may use it.


----------



## compur (Aug 27, 2017)

I suggest a yard sale but your $200 asking price isn't realistic for what you have in your list. Most of it you would have trouble giving away, sorry.


----------



## 480sparky (Aug 27, 2017)

I think you'll be lucky to end up with a ten-spot for it all.


----------



## Atarget (Aug 30, 2017)

Agfa Karat ( not "Command") may be worth something provided it's in good mechanical condition ( Karats are plagued with gummed-up focusing helicoid)


----------

